# Generations



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, Boomer!


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

The beauty of generational conflict is that life goes on, generations pass, and the youngsters get their shot at testing just how great they really are. 

But that Wolf, Chaos, is always at the door. Then reality can boomerang and smack you right in the back of the head.

Careful what you wish for.....


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Xers are starting to invade the 50+ forum. We need a separate boomer forum.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I am too old to start it, help !


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I just read that 'Ok Boomer' is being assessed for a possible discriminatory status as a phrase.


----------



## be1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Crankout said:


> I just read that 'Ok Boomer' is being assessed for a possible discriminatory status as a phrase.


i guess i qualify. don't mean **** to me.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Crankout said:


> I just read that 'Ok Boomer' is being assessed for a possible discriminatory status as a phrase.


Yeah but I can't be offended by what they say when I don't give a damn what they think in the first place.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

What are we talking about again?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Boomer bike -- definition, please.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ depends if said boomer is a dentist or not.


----------



## be1 (Sep 4, 2013)

boomer bike - whatever i'm riding at the time

or is that a boomer's bike


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Lone Rager said:


> ^^^ depends if said boomer is a dentist or not.


Yup and/or retired.

Retired folks get all kinds of stingy with their money.

It's always surprising to me that someone who has a lot of time to ride would choose to ride a garbage bike.

I'd save money on eating in, making stuff/building stuff, and have a really great bike.

I mean, it's not like boomers are busy having sex, so they gotta have a good time doing something .... or they can drink and do drugs, but that's like so yesterday


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Howzabout an "OK Boomer" forum? Or is this it?


----------



## Skymonkey (Mar 12, 2014)

Dear Millennials and Centennials,

Look at me as you pass by,
as you are now so once was I,
yes as you pass by, remember me,
as I am now you will be.

Sincererly,
(OK with it) Boomer


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Radium said:


> Howzabout an "OK Boomer" forum? Or is this it?


I said in a previous post I think it'd be good to have generational forums instead of age specific forums. That way you would never age into or out of a forum. You could hang with your forum buds and grow up and then grow old together.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

TheBaldBlur said:


> Yeah but I can't be offended by what they say when I don't give a damn what they think in the first place.


I too wondered who was so offended and put off by the phrase to the point of contacting HR, or what have you.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

At my age, being smart is showing no memory. People tend to be nicer when they feel we are limited.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Radium said:


> Howzabout an "OK Boomer" forum? Or is this it?


Yup, here we are.


----------

